# Bike computer w/ basic compass?



## WillV (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all-

I've been poking around a bit with no luck trying to find a basic bike computer that displays direction. I don't have a need for GPS on the bike (Though I love my Garmin Streetpilot for the car :thumbsup: ) but something that would give me a heading at a glance would be awesome. Too much to ask in the sub $60ish range?

This seems ideal, but I've had no luck finding it for sale anywhere (or a price).

http://www.safety-devices.com/bike-compass.htm

Any thoughts?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

At that price, good luck. For less, you can find a simple magnetic compass with a wrist strap, but it won't have integrated bike computer features. For a little more, you can find a basic wristtop computer (Highgear, Suunto, and others) with a compass and a barometric altimeter. Electronic compasses EAT batteries, FYI.


----------

